# Hello everyone



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

My name is Kylie, and I live in the US in Georgia. I have several pet mice, and just got some more show type mice from a breeder close to me. Ultimately I want to breed for show with a focus on tans. I'm on a couple of other mouse forums too, but go by different names.

I'm glad to be here and learn more about... everything.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey and welcome!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1


----------

